# Drew Gooden for Troy Murphy/2nd rounder



## Mr Black (Nov 2, 2002)

Why not trade Drew for Troy. Drew is a powerforward playing smallforward and Troy is a smallforward playing powerforward. Troy doesn't have great athletcism but the guy can rebound and he has a better jumpshot. Maybe Drew can put up the same or even better numbers than Troy in his second year. But the guy has already complained about playing time and if the team keeps Gasol then they'll need a complement at smallforward. Troy is a hard nosed player which Drew is not. Troy doesn't mind contact and will not shy away from going to the hole to get fouls. 

Tell me what you think.

Holla Back.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Gooden has great potential BUT he is a ballhog.
It is amazing.I had never watched a rookie shooting the ball EVERYTIME that he catch the ball.
It is too much.Drew,pass the ball.At least,when you catch the ball,look for open teammate ONE time before shooting it.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I like Troy as a player and love his attitude on the court,,,

That said their is no way I would trade Drew Gooden for him.

Drew has WAY more potential than Troy and when Drew "rounds out" his team game he will be an awesome player.

I also don't see Troy Murphy as a Small Forward. He's 6'11 and about 240 lbs, there is no way he would be able to defend guys like T-Mack and Rose.

I still believe that eventually Pau will move to the 5 and Drew will start at the 4.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

This is a ridiculous trade proposal. Murphy is a good role player...thats about it.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Yea I was just trying to find a nice way to say it.....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Murphy is better than Gooden. He is far superior PF. Gooden is a tweener and hasn't been really impressive so far.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree! Get rid of Gooden while he's got value.

Peace, Mike


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

gooden's no bust, when he had minutes he played well despite not sharing. he's going to be a great player. he has the potential to round into a big 3 but he could also go power, maybe both. either way, stro's the guy to trade. gasol and gooden will be powerful when they learn to play together, learn to play a little better all around, and add some more strength.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Way too much potential to give up on.....I mean, hes not even in his first year in the NBA and already people have given up on the guy.....Give him a chance to pan out......Murphy's good, but wont be in the same league as Gooden if he does become stronger and pan out as a player.......


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

If I recall there were some cut throaters when Pierce was a rookie like a ball hog. Well look at him now.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think Drew Gooden is on the wrong team, he should be on the Nuggets where they could utilize his best skill, scoring, since they are so terrible at it. DON'T TRADE HIM. He is going to be better than Ming, Stoudamire, etc...


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Murphy is better than Gooden. He is far superior PF. Gooden is a tweener and hasn't been really impressive so far.



A "tweener"????

Criticize Gooden all you want but he most certianly in not a "tweener".

Unless you consider the ability to play 2 positions a bad thing?

Gooden has shown that he can score and rebound at the 4 but he has been forced to play a lot of minutes at the 3 because of the grizzlies front court log jam.

Were Gooden in the same situation as Armare Stodomire ie Playing in his natural position and getting 30+ minutes per game he would likely be one of the leading candidates for the ROY, but coming off the bench and splitting time at 2 positions, he has no shot.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Look for this trade

Giricek
Swift
and a filler

for

Miller
Declerq


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

As a Warrior fan, no way would I give up Murphy alone for Gooden, and you guys even want a 2nd rounder.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Look for this trade
> 
> Giricek
> ...


yeah, i can see that.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Though the rumors are going differently http://www.gomemphis.com/mca/basketball/article/0,1426,MCA_466_1749204,00.html
then I would like to add to the Memphis/orlando negotiations:
Trade Drew Gooden + Gordan Giricek for Mike Miller and Orlando 1st pick + future 1st pick.
Drew Gooden and Pau Gasol will NEVER gell together.

Peace, Mike


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

West won't trade Gooden for Miller....

No way, no how, not a chance......

Yes we do need a 3 that can score, and Yes Mike Miller is probably a good fit for that role, but you don't give up a player with Drew's upside for a guy like Miller.

Mike Miller is a good player, but scoring swing men are a dime a dozen in the NBA. There are players like Mike Miller available in virtually every draft and you don't necessarily need a top 10 pick to get one.

6'10, highly skilled, athletic power forwards, with good character and work ethic's are WAY harder to find.

That's why the Magic are even considering trading an above average player like Mike Miller for a below average player like Stromile Swift.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe West wouldn't do that but no way Drew Gooden is SF and no way is Pau Gasol a center. If Drew Gooden is as good as some people say he can be (I am anot one of them) then he should be a starter not a mere bench player. I say: trade Gooden when he has starter value.

Peace, Mike


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm not opposed to trading Gooden, but it has to be the right deal.

I would do the proposed Gooden for Dunleavy swap..... How about that one?


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i would too, i really like that trade. the warriors have enough scoring on their team, and what they need is defense. i think they're 3rd in the league in pts, and 29th in pts allowed. i think of gooden as a more athlethic murphy, with better defense. and he will only get better. he rebounds just as good , and is capable of a double double every night just like murphy.

c - damp/foyle
pf - gooden/murphy
sf - jamison/mills
sg - jrich/sura
pg - arenas/boykins

the major weekness on that team is defense. gooden would also need to bulk up still and get stronger and play strictly the PF, jamison is a good tweener already, we wouldn't need another one.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I agree with mmmdk, Gasol is not a center no matter what people say, he's a PF and that's where he plays his best; on the other hand it looks pretty clear that Gooden is not a 3 but a PF too. You got a problem there then, IMO Gasol is the best and there's no way Gooden should play over him but if you really think Gooden is a talented PF and can be the future of the team then you must figure something out, you either trade Gasol (bad idea IMO) for something really good back or you trade Gooden and get some player for the weakest positions of the team, because both of them playing at the same position only means that neither of them will fulfill his potential, and moving them to the center (Gasol) and to the SF (Gooden) has proved to be a wrong solution for the problem.


----------

